# Killington and Whiteface



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

So I am planning a couple of trips for this year and trying to decide between these 2. I want to go to one of them on the dec 16th weekend and then the other for the week of January 2nd (mid-week 3/4 days). Now I live in Toronto so whiteface is only 6/7 hours away. So its quicker to get to for a weekend getaway. 

Which place would you go to for the week long trip in January?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

The_Bully said:


> So I am planning a couple of trips for this year and trying to decide between these 2. I want to go to one of them on the dec 16th weekend and then the other for the week of January 2nd (mid-week 3/4 days). Now I live in Toronto so whiteface is only 6/7 hours away. So its quicker to get to for a weekend getaway.
> 
> Which place would you go to for the week long trip in January?


Are you only looking at those 2 or are you opened to other suggestions in the area?
Also, the weather has been very mild in the NE so far, I don't know how things will be by Dec. 16th


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

I am open to other suggestions in the area. I know the weather has been mild but I am hoping it will change by the 16th. Its 13 Celsius today in Toronto.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you've got much better choices than either of those two, although I admit that I can't speak for Whiteface. I've never been there. All I know is that Killington blows unless your priority is partying. I know lots of people will disagree with me, but they tend to be New Yorkers, for whom Killington seems to be some sort of Mecca. If you want a real big-mountain experience, there is Sugarbush, Sunday River, Stowe and Jay Peak (the last two are my faves, while Sugarbush's two separate mountains for one ticket are pretty sweet, too).

I do agree that at the rate we're going, you'll be hard pressed to find a fully open mountain by Dec 16th, but you never know.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

though it has been mild, its cold enough for there to be snow. killington has been open since the middle of november. anyways i prefer killington. it's bigger, and not as cold as whiteface. whiteface is cold as FUCK. if you like the nightlife aspect of wherever you go, you should definitely go to whiteface. Lake Placid is buzzing all the time, it's a great town. killington for riding, whiteface for the full experience.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> though it has been mild, its cold enough for there to be snow. killington has been open since the middle of november. anyways i prefer killington. it's bigger, and not as cold as whiteface. whiteface is cold as FUCK. if you like the nightlife aspect of wherever you go, you should definitely go to whiteface. Lake Placid is buzzing all the time, it's a great town. killington for riding, whiteface for the full experience.


Middle of Novemeber? What kind of calender are you using? They have been open since the end of October.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I know lots of people will disagree with me, but they tend to be New Yorkers, for whom Killington seems to be some sort of Mecca.


Well, it's a matter of options, or rather lack thereof.
When you're in NYC, Killington / southern VT is pretty much as good as it gets for a week end trip. And it definitely beats Hunter Mountain.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Well, it's a matter of options, or rather lack thereof.
> When you're in NYC, Killington / southern VT is pretty much as good as it gets for a week end trip. And it definitely beats Hunter Mountain.


Saying its better than Hunter Mtn is not really saying much.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Middle of Novemeber? What kind of calender are you using? They have been open since the end of October.


i've been using a chinese calendar no wonder!!!

-__- sorry for the mix up, i didnt know they opened right after the premature snowstorm


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> i've been using a chinese calendar no wonder!!!
> 
> -__- sorry for the mix up, i didnt know they opened right after the premature snowstorm


WOO HOO! 70 bucks for 30 trails and 600' of vert! (That's Killyspeak for about 10 trails, and the 600' walk back to your car at the end of the day).


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

lo0p said:


> Well, it's a matter of options, or rather lack thereof.
> When you're in NYC, Killington / southern VT is pretty much as good as it gets for a week end trip. And it definitely beats Hunter Mountain.


:thumbsup:

but you forgot to mention that hunter beats mt creek:laugh:


----------



## bsmaven (Feb 4, 2011)

whiteface more wilderness type mountain more taste less filling. Killington way better terrain parks, whiteface is lucky to have a pipe open by march. Although after this weekend either one will need a long stretch of cold nights to have more than a trail or two open by the 16th


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

I am having my doubts for dec 16th. I might hold of on that trip. Save my money and go to Jaypeak in January or February long weekend. Why is there no love for Whiteface here? I thought Lake Placid will have the whole package.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

The_Bully said:


> I am having my doubts for dec 16th. I might hold of on that trip. Save my money and go to Jaypeak in January or February long weekend. Why is there no love for Whiteface here? I thought Lake Placid will have the whole package.


Check out Jay Peak's web sit before you make plans. They have some amazing deals posted for the grand opening of their new hotel and water park, Last I looked it was like $99 for a slopeside room with lift tix and water park, but I think that isn't until Feb 1st.


----------



## bsmaven (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't mean to dis whiteface. It's the most impressive and rugged mountain in northeast. You are on Olympic trails, vistas are second to none. Just plain old school big mtn. ski area. Does have terrain Parks but they just don't have $$to invest that killington does, state vs. private. But you will not be disappointed at whiteface if the conditions are ok. Killington tends to get more natural snow closer to coast.


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Check out Jay Peak's web sit before you make plans. They have some amazing deals posted for the grand opening of their new hotel and water park, Last I looked it was like $99 for a slopeside room with lift tix and water park, but I think that isn't until Feb 1st.


I just tried to book this online but it might be full for the dates I am looking at. Damn people reserve this stuff so early. Looks like I might be late for a lot of stuff.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Whiteface is great when there is snow there, but, unfortunately it gets blown-off by wind very frequently. Ive ridden whiteface three times and none of them have been particularly stunning experiences. The town is nice and fun, but the conditions at the mountain never tickled me that much. Timing is everything, for sure, though!

Check out Banchi Outdoor Adventures for some decent lodging options. I've used it a few times, especially for last-minute/ week of planning.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> but you forgot to mention that hunter beats mt creek:laugh:


Not if you ride mostly park. Mountain Creek's park are hard to beat for the area. You'd have to drive to 7 Springs, Carinthia or Big Boulder to get anything even close.


----------

